

Eventjoy (YC W14) Is A One-Stop Shop For Organizing Events - kevin
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/yc-backed-eventjoy-is-a-one-stop-shop-for-organizing-events/

======
_sentient
Ridejoy, Pathjoy, Homejoy, Eventjoy. There's something about YC and a certain
suffix...

~~~
dpiers
You forgot Tipjoy (W08) and Snapjoy (S11).

Another thing YC companies love is using "hello@" for their contact email
address.

~~~
ivankirigin
Tipjoy cofounder here.

"joy" is a three letter word that is incredibly positive.

To come up with the name, I wrote down every word that was about money and
payment, and every one about happiness, and tipjoy was the shortest combo. I
bought it for $8.

The reason you see so many now is that these characteristics haven't changed.

~~~
tgoldberg
Agreed about it being positive. Event organizing can be tough and we want to
make it easy. I think "joy" helps emphasize this.

------
wildermuthn
I tried it out, and appreciated the category "Just Testing." I don't know how
many things I've signed up for just to test.

The only events I organize are get-togethers with friends. What I was hoping
for was an Evite 2.0, but I suppose there's no money in organizing potlucks.
Good work and good luck!

------
brianbreslin
As someone who organizes a lot of events and uses eventbrite now I would love
to see a price break for sub $10 tickets. A $5 ticket, the $.99 fee is almost
20% + 5% in cc fees gets tough to swallow.

So things I would want to see in order to switch from EB: \- Better ticket
sales at the door (like square integration) \- Better check-in/scanning
systems \- More flexible ticket types \- hmm i could go on, just need more
coffee right now.

sidenote: I generate hundreds of dollars a month for eventbrite but their
support is abysmal.

~~~
tgoldberg
Hey Brian - I'm Todd, one of the founders at Eventjoy. This is awesome
feedback and I'd like to chat with you more. We can probably even help you out
with that coffee situation. Could you send me an email at
todd[AT]eventjoy[DOT]com

Thanks!

------
_delirium
Obviously only one angle, but for paid events, looks slightly cheaper than the
main incumbent, EventBrite: 5% + $0.99 (including CC processing) rather than
5.5% + $0.99.

~~~
mathattack
Seems like this price should get driven to near free.

~~~
_delirium
My guess is that PayPal's pricing is close to a floor on the price at which
you could profitably offer general CC processing (2.9% + $0.30). But PayPal
doesn't handle event billing, which they argue has a higher risk of fraud. How
much higher risk I don't know, but it seems vaguely plausible that 5.0% +
$0.99 isn't a huge profit margin, when dealing with the whole mess of merchant
fees + chargebacks + fraud.

------
spoiledtechie
Can someone please explain to me how they already have HomeDepot as a client?
Its been around less than a year and HomeDepot already uses it? Am I missing
some angle here?

~~~
tgoldberg
Sure thing. I'm one of the co-founders at Eventjoy. We created a mobile app
for one of their internal meetings last month.

------
kumarski
Who's the customer base for something like this? Why would I use this as
opposed to one of the many other event apps out there?

~~~
tgoldberg
We work a lot of with independent/non-professional organizers since they need
tools that are a) affordable and b) are simple/do not have a large learning
curve. Their events include everything from conferences to food and wine
tastings.

Event app wise, we have all the features you'd expect (event info, social
integration, attendee profiles, etc). We also have some unique capabilities
given that we handle ticketing/registration as well. Not to mention, it's
completely free compared to $1000s.

------
gxespino
Were we not able to come up with something more descriptive than "easiest way
to organize..."

~~~
sarakb
Events made easy was taken.

